# KT:Motion vs. Movement



## Clark Kent (Nov 30, 2008)

*Motion vs. Movement
By Kenpolearner - 11-30-2008 09:03 PM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

Not too long ago, during a lesson with my teacher, we discussed the difference between motion and movement.
Motion being getting from point A to point B. Movement being what happens as you travel from point A to point B.
Lemme give an example to help clarify. When doing a right thrusting inward block from a training horse stance: I was taught to start by cocking my right fist next to my right ear with the palm of my hand pointing forward. Next, "stab the knife" into the apex/point of the triangle directly in front of your centerline. 
This, from what I learned, is "motion". Movement would be the torque your hand creates as it rotates the approx 135 degrees needed in order to "stab the knife." It would also include the proper tension as you make contact, the proper angle of your forearm, the little "hip action" to give more power, etc.
So, the question(s) I have are: 1) When do you as an instructor/teacher begin to discuss the difference with your student(s), 2) Do you believe there is a difference? 3) Why do so many people focus on someones "motion" when critiquing instead of the "movement" involved also.

Salute,
Brad Billings


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------

